# Game this week? 4-6th Jan? Surrey/Hants area



## Piece (Jan 2, 2017)

Subject to HID and kids, I should be around for a game this week, between 4th - 6th Jan in the Surrey, Hants, Berks area. PM if you fancy a knock.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 2, 2017)

Are you thinking of anywhere in particular?


----------



## Piece (Jan 2, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Are you thinking of anywhere in particular?
		
Click to expand...

No, not really. Just somewhere not too far from me, around an hour away? I'm not a member anywhere.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm not back.in the office until next week and I'd be keen to play if times suit. Wouldn't mind hosting at my place or equally happy to play somewhere else.


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2017)

sam85 said:



			I'm not back.in the office until next week and I'd be keen to play if times suit. Wouldn't mind hosting at my place or equally happy to play somewhere else.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you play Sir?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 3, 2017)

From memory Sam plays at West Byfleet.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 3, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			From memory Sam plays at West Byfleet.
		
Click to expand...

That is correct, don't feel obliged to play there though. I'd be happy to try somewhere else too.


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2017)

OK. How are you fixed over the next few days? I've got a few things to do but can rearrange some things if needed.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 3, 2017)

If you fancied playing my place Friday is probably the best option, but if you fancied elsewhere I can play whenever.


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2017)

Can do Friday anytime from 9:45 at your place?


----------



## sam85 (Jan 4, 2017)

Piece said:



			Can do Friday anytime from 9:45 at your place?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh as close after 9.45 would be ideal as there's a seniors match going off at 10. You fancy this too Steve?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 4, 2017)

I think so, yes.


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2017)

Excellent! I will get there as soon as I can. Got to drop the kids off at school 8:45, then traffic depending on getting to West Byfleet!

Triple check - West Byfleet GC, nr the mini-roundabout opposite the school??


----------



## sam85 (Jan 5, 2017)

Piece said:



			Excellent! I will get there as soon as I can. Got to drop the kids off at school 8:45, then traffic depending on getting to West Byfleet!

Triple check - West Byfleet GC, nr the mini-roundabout opposite the school??
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's the one, I'll be around from 9 o clockish.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 5, 2017)

Im afraid Im out guys, got a job interview tomorrow now


----------



## sam85 (Jan 5, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Im afraid Im out guys, got a job interview tomorrow now
		
Click to expand...

No problem Steve, good luck with the interview.


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2017)

sam85 said:



			No problem Steve, good luck with the interview.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. I'm still good.


----------

